# Anavar - Alcohol



## illinios (Oct 25, 2008)

I always use injectables and never orals for any of my cycles and I'm not a big drinker but when I do it will just be on a Saturday night hitting it pretty hard.  However, I now have Anavar that I have just started at 30mg/day for 4-5 weeks.  

Are there any good liver cleanses out there that I can buy at GNC or Vitamin Shoppe?  I don't want to have to buy any type of prescription.

Also what can I use to increase my appetite without injecting B12 or something like that.

I only have about 4 more weeks of my current cycle which includes Tren E, Test P, and Masteron.


----------



## mac762339 (Oct 25, 2008)

For liver cleanse you can get Milkthisle and Cranberry extract are of common use and can be found at GNC or Vitamin shop.Not sure about the appetite thing.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2008)

illinios said:
			
		

> I always use injectables and never orals for any of my cycles and I'm not a big drinker but when I do it will just be on a Saturday night hitting it pretty hard.  However, I now have Anavar that I have just started at 30mg/day for 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Are there any good liver cleanses out there that I can buy at GNC or Vitamin Shoppe?  I don't want to have to buy any type of prescription.
> 
> ...



Milk Thistle and LIV-52 are decent but don't do anything major. But if you want something in the next day or so then go down that route.

But the best thing is synthergine from synthetek industries (banner on this site). That really makes a difference. When I am on it I simply look healthier. The whites of my eyes are bright white and that is visual evidence it is working. People have also posted liver test results after using it to show the improvement.

By the way you will be fine though but it's good to be safe cos your liver is so important. But avar is a very light oral and your dose is low so you could drink lots and it would probably be the same as if you drank lots without the avar. Drinking lots of water is good too. I would have a glass of water every 3 drinks or so. Plus having water before bed after drinking helps with the hangover. 

It's common place to cycle avar for 8-10 weeks due t it's low toxicity and properties. Let us know how you found the cycle.


----------



## Tyrone (Oct 26, 2008)

Elvia is right about the Synthergine...It is the best thing out there to help ya.
Here's the direct link: http://www.synthetek.com/Products/Synthergine/synthergine.html


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 27, 2008)

illinios said:
			
		

> I always use injectables and never orals for any of my cycles and I'm not a big drinker but when I do it will just be on a Saturday night hitting it pretty hard.  However, I now have Anavar that I have just started at 30mg/day for 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Are there any good liver cleanses out there that I can buy at GNC or Vitamin Shoppe?  I don't want to have to buy any type of prescription.
> 
> ...




get some SYNTHERGINE from SYNTHETEK,,,they ship super fast.


----------



## illinios (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 27, 2008)

ALIN said:
			
		

> get some SYNTHERGINE from SYNTHETEK,,,they ship super fast.



Post duplicated but can't delete it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 27, 2008)

ALIN said:
			
		

> get some SYNTHERGINE from SYNTHETEK,,,they ship super fast.



They do. I get my stuff in a few days everytime (2-6) and its from Austrailia so you can't beat that. I imagine they will have a distributor in the US too so your gonna get it fast.


----------

